# Found this today.......



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

While milling a client's log today, I came across these. The client told me that this log was not in a fence row, so there should be no chance of metal in it. Yeah right! :dash2:

That was one tough bumblebee!!!!


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 31, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Mizer (Aug 31, 2012)

When someone says there is no metal you can almost count on there being something inside.


----------



## wade (Sep 1, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> While milling a client's log today, I came across these. The client told me that this log was not in a fence row, so there should be no chance of metal in it. Yeah right! :dash2:
> 
> That was one tough bumblebee!!!!



What in the world is it?


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 1, 2012)

wade said:


> Woodsman said:
> 
> 
> > While milling a client's log today, I came across these. The client told me that this log was not in a fence row, so there should be no chance of metal in it. Yeah right! :dash2:
> ...



Two (2) horseshoes......I think.........I'm pretty sure actually......


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 1, 2012)

Can that blade be resharpened or is it toast? Gary


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2012)

There is a picture on internet of a Bike that somebody put up in a tree on Vashon Is., Wa. and the tree has grown around it-be better then running into horseshoes- Ouch!!!!


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Sep 1, 2012)

[attachment=9896]

At least you would be able to see it, before you hit it.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2012)

That one looks photo-shopped. I've seen a lot of things with trees growing aroun them and the one thing they all have in common is the tree has "bulges" around everywhere the thing is sticking out. That one looks like it was just "inserted" into the tree. Still cool looking though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2012)

The one on vashon is in a crotch.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2012)

oops that is the one. Kevin google it and look at all the pics- looks real to me.


----------



## txpaulie (Sep 1, 2012)

Sux for your blade WM, but I can see how that would happen...

I often store my used horseshoes inside a tree, so's I can avoid tripping over them.:wacko1:

p


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 1, 2012)

And I thought horseshoes were lucky :dunno:


----------



## jteagle6977 (Sep 1, 2012)

The story I read about the bike. Was a guy drafted into the army and he chained it to the tree before he was shiped out. He was killed in action and the family left it there for in his memory.


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 3, 2012)

If he chained it to a tree, the bike would be grown into the tree at ground level. Trees don't "lift up" stuff. That bike was hung in a crotch at the height it is now. I restore old bikes and have seen that pic many times. I've heard 10 different versions of the story how the bike got there and I'm not sure if I believe any of them. Gary


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 3, 2012)

I found about an 8" diameter rock embedded roughly a foot deep below the main fork of this tree. The fork was 19' above the ground. I can't figure how it got there without at least a little "lift" of the tree. I'm not saying anyone is wrong, I just can't figure anyone throwing it that high. It was rather heavy.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, it sure looks real in the video. From the picture that was posted it didn't look real at all but it would be extremely difficult to fake a video like this. I think it's real. 

I don't know what the actual story behind it is though. Seems to be many.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2012)

Defintely agree trees do not lift things- Example- how many fences have you seen nailed to trees and how many of those fences were up in the air- None- and I have seen fence wire 1-2' inside tree- been there many years.


----------

